# Office 365 >  >  xlstart folder missing in new office 365

## Feedly

I have a new Lenovo laptop that came preinstalled with office 365. I don't see the xlstart folder in the regular directory it is supposed to be at. Where should I put my personal.xlsb and book.xltx files?

There is also no microsoft office folder in the program files directory (either x86 or otherwise).

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We would very much like to help you with your query, however the thread title does not really convey what your request is about.

Please take a moment to amend your thread title. Make sure that the title properly explains your request. Your title should be explicit and not be generic (this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve).

Please see Forum Rule #1 about proper thread titles and adjust accordingly. To edit the thread title, open the original post to edit and then click on Go Advanced (bottom right) to access the area where you can edit your title. 

(*Note:* this change is not optional. No help to be offered until this moderation request has been fulfilled.)

----------

